# Serium Oxide



## texasdigger (May 29, 2009)

This is the polishing compound used in wholesale glass manufacturing to polish out scratches, and bevel glass.  Has anyone here ever tried using it in a tumbler or on a buffing wheel to clean bottles?  I know the results on flat glass are astonishing, but I am not sure if it has ever been tried on bottles.  If has not been used, and anyone with a tumbler wants to try it I will send some to you to see what kind of results can be obtained.  We use it with a cloth buffing wheel, but I am sure with some fine copper or  cloth torn and soaked with solution in a tumbler may work wonders.  It polish so well you can take scratches out of a mirror, and barely make a distortion.  

 Brad


----------



## wedigforyou (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Texas, I used this in a tumbler and it really is a final, final polish which leaves the glass with an incredible shine.  Problem is it gunks up your copper and you have to use acid or vinegar or something to get it off.  Not worth the effort in my book.  You may also have to dip the bottle in an acid bath of some sort to get the scum off the inside of the bottle.


----------

